# DIY Gripper



## Hmerkle (Jan 5, 2015)

I saw the following post here and have a question…

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/86346

The poster - Stelios L.A Stavrinides said he used 3mm "Ordex" non slip mat for the "Anti-skid grip"

Does anyone know where to get this or is there a BORG, Hobby Lobby or ??? alternative?

TIA,

Hank


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I believe Ordex is a European product. I'd be surprised if 3M doesn't have an equivalent product.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

You might want to look at the gripper built by DeLayne Peck to see what he used on his version … I believe it was a mouse pad.

The drawer liner for tool chest or 1/8" diaphragm rubber (really sticky stuff) works too! I got my diaphram rubber material at a local hardware store.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

How about the rubber type material used under small area rugs…that ought'a work


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

I used reclaimed material from a messed up grout float.


----------



## oltexasboy1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Ordex is a nonslip rubber mat that is used for yoga mats in the U.K. Almost any kind of nonslip rubber matting will do . 3 MM is about an 1/8 of an inch ,best I can figure , check with some of these Europeans on here they can tell you.


----------

